# Adobe Encore Buttons mit Texteinblendung



## krischtin (13. März 2007)

Hallo, 
auf diesem Wege hoffe ich, die Rettung zu finden! 
Bin gerade dabei eine DVD zu erstellen und habe ein ernstes Problem mit meinen Buttons. 

Was soll passieren?: 
Ich fahre mit der Maus (bzw. mit Fernbedienung) auf einen Button (ohne zu klicken/ drücken) und es soll neben dem Aktivierungsrahmen, der um den Button ist, zusätzlich Text erscheinen (Text=Name des Buttons). 

Der Name des Buttons soll allerdings nicht direkt beim Button stehen, sondern weiter weg (immer auf der selben Position auf dem Bildschirm). An genau dieser Stelle sollen dann auch die Namen der 5 weiteren Buttons auftauchen, sobald man mit der Maus über diese fährt. 

Problem dabei: Wenn ich den Text zusammen mit dem Rahmen als Hintergrundbild einsetze, so wird das Aktivierungsfeld viel größer als der eigentliche Button, da ja der Text ganz woanders steht. 

Herrje, kompliziert. Kann mir trotzdem jemand helfen...bitte? 

Danke im voraus! Krischtin


----------



## axn (13. März 2007)

Hallo,

die Highlights sind Teil der Schaltflächen. Leider ist es nicht möglich Elemente der Schaltflächen überlappen zu lassen. Einzige Alternative wären Schaltflächen mit der Option "Automatische Aktivierung". Dabei wird in das verknüpfte Menü gewechselt sobalt die Schaltfläche nur selektiert wird (Pfeiltaste ohne Enter / MouseOver ohne Klick). Du benötigst also für jeden Button ein eigenes Menü. Das gibt dir nun alle Freiheit den Selected-Status zu gestalten. - Nicht nur eine Notlösung.

mfg

axn


----------



## krischtin (14. März 2007)

Danke für die blitzschnelle Antwort.

Mein DVD Menü ist jetzt soweit in Ordnung. 
NUR: Es lässt sich nicht mit der Fernbedienung ansteuern sondern funktioniert nur per Mausanwahl.

Außerdem gibt es bei meinem Menüübergang, zwischen Video und Menü, ein Schwarzbild. Gibt es evtl. eine Möglichkeit das Bild zu entfernen?

Liebe Grüße Krischtin


----------



## axn (14. März 2007)

> Es lässt sich nicht mit der Fernbedienung ansteuern sondern funktioniert nur per Mausanwahl.


Sicher hängt die automatische Schaltflächenfolge. Deaktiviere sie ind den Einstellungen des Menüs und lege sie per Hand fest (du findest die betreffende Schaltfläche am unteren Rand des Menüfensters). Mit der manuellen Belegung ist man sowieso meist auf der besseren Seite.


> Außerdem gibt es bei meinem Menüübergang, zwischen Video und Menü, ein Schwarzbild.


Ist das ein Motionmenü? In der Preview oder auch im ausgespielten Ergebnis auf einem Player?
Eigentlich bleibt das letzte Bild des Menüs stehen bis die folgenden Daten gelesen wurden.

mfg

axn


----------



## krischtin (14. März 2007)

Vielen Dank noch mal, dass Du Dir die Zeit für mein Problem nimmst.

An der automatischen Schaltflächenfolge kann es jedoch nicht liegen, weil sie von vorherein ausgeschalten war. Die Buttonfolge habe ich per Hand festgelegt und das in jeder Menükopie.

Zum zweiten Problem: Ja, es ist ein Motionmenü. Aber ich hab es auch mit statischem Menü probiert und da hatte ich das selbe Problem in der Vorschau. Als DVD habe ich noch nichts ausgespielt. Ich hab mich bisher nur auf die Vorschau in Encore verlassen.

Bin für jede weitere Hilfe dankbar.

Liebe Grüße Krischtin


----------



## axn (14. März 2007)

> Es lässt sich nicht mit der Fernbedienung ansteuern


Hmm.. Also aus der Ferne ist das schwierig.. Hast du die Menüs jetzt über Autoselect-Buttons gelöst oder mit normalen Schaltflächen? Was meinst du mit ansteuern? - Auswählen oder aktivieren? Was geht genau und was genau geht nicht?

Zum 2. Problem: Versuch mal ein Export auf Festplatte. Bin mir recht sicher, dass auch bei Motionmenüs der letzte Frame stehen bleibt.

Edit: Halt, da hab ich wohl was falsch gelesen. Es geht nicht um den Übergang Motionmenü -> Film. Sondern? - Wo genau wird's schwarz?

mfg

axn


----------



## krischtin (14. März 2007)

So fern sitzen wir gar nicht auseinander. 

Mit ansteuern meine ich auswählen (Rahmen um den Button leuchtet auf). Ich habe jetzt die Auto-selected Buttons gewahlt, weil das Menü in die Kopie des Menüs mit der Schrift springen muss, damit die Schrift sofort beim anwählen angezeigt wird. 

Was geht:
Die Anwahl per Maus in der Vorschau geht, trotzdem muss man auch mit auto-select die Maus klicken um in dieMenükopie (mit Schrift) zu gelangen. 

Was nicht geht:
Mit den Cursortasten geht die Auswahl der Buttons gar nicht.  

Also es geht um den Übergang zwischen dem Intro und dem Hauptmenü. Wenn ich dir DVD also starte, beginnt das Intro (Film), in dem Moment in dem der Film zu ende ist, soll das Menü angezeigt werden. Zwischen letztem Frame des Intros und ersten Frame des Menüs erscheint ein Schwarzbild. Ich kann es mir nur so erklären, dass Encore das automatisch setzt, weil ich mein Material überprüft habe und kein Schwarzbild existiert.

Liebe Grüße Krischtin


----------



## axn (14. März 2007)

> So fern sitzen wir gar nicht auseinander.


Kri*sch*tin klingt auch wie hier um die Ecke.. 


> trotzdem muss man auch mit auto-select die Maus klicken um in dieMenükopie


Stimmt. Ich vergaß.. Für die Aktivierung sind dann 2 Klicks notwendig. Dafür bietet dir die "Menükopie" die Möglichkeit zur "Einleitung der Auswahl".. Es wird also nicht vollkommen unlogisch.


> Mit den Cursortasten geht die Auswahl der Buttons gar nicht.


Im Prinzip funktioniert das ja auch nicht. Beim drücken einer Taste der Fernbedienung wird ja gleich ins nächste Menü gewechselt (auf "normale" Highlights verzichtest du ja). Dieser Wechsel hängt also. Überprüfe ob die Buttons die von dem aktuell selektierten erreichbar sind, wirklich Autoselect aktiviert haben. Alle anderen Schaltflächenreihenfolgen kannst du ja ignorieren. Mit Pfeiltasten erreichbar sind ja pro Menü maximal 4. Schwierig zu erklären.. Ich hab nur gerade so viel zu tun.. Wenn es nachher noch nicht funktioniert mach ich mal ein paar Screenshots.


> Ich kann es mir nur so erklären, dass Encore das automatisch setzt,


Bei einem der letzten Projekte hatte ich aber eben genau das Problem, dass das Intro vor dem Menü mit einem nicht leeren Standframe endete und ich einen schwarzen einbauen musste, damit der aus dem Intro nicht zu sehen ist..

mfg

axn


----------



## krischtin (21. März 2007)

Meine DVD habe ich gestern zum ersten Mal ausgespielt.

Die Menüs funktionieren prima, leider nur mit Schwarzbild dazwischen (Bild springt).
Das Problem mit dem Schwarzbild am Anfang (zwischen Intro und Menü) hab ich leider noch nicht lösen können.

Ich möchte auf jeden Fall nochmal ein großes DANKESCHÖN an Dich aussprechen. Du hast Dir viel Zeit genommen und mir wirklich weitergeholfen.

Wenn die DVD fertig ist, gibts ein paar screenshots von mir.


----------



## axn (21. März 2007)

Bitteschön. Auch wenn das mit den Schwarzbildern komisch und bei dir nicht lösbar war...

mfg

axn


----------

